# Can You Read This



## Dusty (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 8, 2021)

Not a problem to read that message. Now if anybody could decipher my hand writing that would be amazing.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 8, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Not a problem to read that message. Now if anybody could decipher my hand writing that would be amazing.



You should have been a doctor, try reading their handwriting on a prescription. LOL


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 8, 2021)

Not a problem for me either. 

I saw a psychology research paper once on the way the mind works that used this quirk of our minds to assess perception. Basically, our minds are a jumbled up tangle of messages that get sorted out at lightning speed to become what we experience as fact. 

We are all sickos....... 

I also remember a quote from a famous psychiatrist. "If you believe that there is no chance that you are crazy, then you are.". So sad but true. They walk among us.


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 8, 2021)

Well Craig...at least we know Kamlooky is still alive & well....( inside joke for CGN members).


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 8, 2021)

Human brain has computational power that is few times more then a super computer and many 1000s of times more then a desktop PC. So no surprises here. 

Even your household cat or dog are as powerful as super computers.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 8, 2021)

My Dad use to be able to write forwards, backwards, and mirror with either hand by themselves or at the same time.


----------



## Six O Two (Dec 8, 2021)

Amazing.

I had a prof who would stand at the center of the blackboard, start writing at the top left with the left hand, pass the chalk from left to right overhead, and keep writing to the other corner with the right hand. The first time you noticed it, it would kinda mess with you.

Me, I'm about as ambidextrous as a slot machine.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 8, 2021)

Tom O said:


> My Dad use to be able to write forwards, backwards, and mirror with either hand by themselves or at the same time.


Wow now that takes some special brain power.  Somedays just my ordinary writing has me wondering if I'm declining already.


----------

